# American Style Grocery Stores?



## rickzski

Does Abu Dhabi have American style grocery stores with American offerings and brands for sale?


----------



## cmajewsk

rickzski said:


> Does Abu Dhabi have American style grocery stores with American offerings and brands for sale?


Spinney's Khalidiya is your best bet. I used to shop at Carrefour but changed to Spinney's. There are a lot of American products there, but also a lot of British. I also go to LuLu's to stock up on Kraft Macaroni & Cheese. Mind you there is nothing in Abu Dhabi that is "American style" per se. When I think of American style I am thinking like Wegmen's, Harris Teeter, Whole Foods, ect. huge places, tones of fresh food, etc...A Cost Co would kill in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## superlicious

rickzski said:


> Does Abu Dhabi have American style grocery stores with American offerings and brands for sale?


You can try albela too at the Etihad plaza. Full of imported goods but expensive.


----------



## Pete79

Lulu at Mushrif Mall has a ton of American imports from cooked meats, cheeses, frozen products and canned/pack goods. You also can get american brands that are locally produced too. 
Abu Dhabi is full of American casual restaurant and fast food places also.


----------



## rickzski

Great! Thanks!


----------

